# Nasen ... Erfahrungen? Algen?



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich war gestern mal wieder beim freundlichen Händler und habe in einem Becken Nasen entdeckt ... allerdings noch sehr kleine. Wie ich jetzt im Internet gelesen habe, werden die Fische mit der Zeit auch um einiges größer.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Fischen? 

Freue mich über Antworten.

Grüße


----------



## willi1954 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nasen ... Erfahrungen? Algen?*

Moin

ich habe vor 4 Jahren ca 10 Nasen (etwa 10cm gross) eingesetzt. Man sieht sie fast nie, halten sich nur am Grund auf, allerdings im Sommer kommen sie in den Abendstunden auch zum Fressen an die Oberfläche. Dabei springen sie mit lautem Platschen aus dem Wasser. Ob sie Algen bekämpfen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Zumindest ist hier nichts davon zu merken. Sie sind mittlerweile auch gewachsen und ca 25.. 30cm lang.

LG Willi


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nasen ... Erfahrungen? Algen?*

Moin Willi,

hat sich eigentlich erledigt ... habe gerade mal Google bemüht und gelesen, dass Nasen^^ eher Flussfische sind ... mit meinem kleinen Bachlauf wohl eher ungeeignet. 
Da frage ich mich natürlich, warum der Händler die Fische überhaupt für einen Teich anbietet ... Dein Teich ist natürlich auch um einiges größer.


----------



## canis (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nasen ... Erfahrungen? Algen?*



Doc schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich natürlich, warum der Händler die Fische überhaupt für einen Teich anbietet ...



Weil Händler eben Händler sind und nicht zwingend Fischexperten. 

Auf jeden Fall ist es die richtige Entscheidung, keine Nasen in den Teich zu setzen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nasen ... Erfahrungen? Algen?*



Doc schrieb:


> ... habe gerade mal Google bemüht und gelesen, dass Nasen^^ eher Flussfische sind ... mit meinem kleinen Bachlauf wohl eher ungeeignet.
> Da frage ich mich natürlich, warum der Händler die Fische überhaupt für einen Teich anbietet ....



Hi,

ist doch ganz klar warum so was verkauft wird. Weil es immer noch Käufer gibt die mit Fischen Algen bekämpfen wollen anstatt ihre gemachten Fehler zu beseitigen

 In so kleinen Gewässern wie einem Gartenteich ist es eh völlig utopisch mit Fische die Algen entfernen zu wollen, den Fische sind darin mit eine der Hauptursachen für die Algenbelastung

MfG Frank


----------

